# #TOPIC: Al Aqariyah TV (Real Estate & Construction Channel)



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

All those of you who live in Middle East and North Africa region (NileSat and HotBird receivers), search for the aqariyah tv channel on your satellite receivers. There's nothing much now on it because its still on test transmission. 

After watching it for a few hours yesterday and today ive seen 3 5-minute animations of the Palm Jumeirah, the Palm Jebel Ali, the World and they were all really cool. 

There was also a coverage report of some exhibition in London, I think its called "Homes Overseas Exhbition". It was a very monotonous report because there was a lot of talking and no "visual" coverage except for a cool moment where there was a closeup of two brochures in a guy's hand with two really funky highrise projects, one looks very Asian architecture and the other a twin tower project and the cool thing was that the brochure had only arabic and english text so they're probably somewhere in the Gulf and thats even more probable because the exhibition was mostly occupied by Middle East exhibitors. The designs were really cool and would be amazing in Dubai or Doha.

The channel is probably going to cover all these tower and project unveilings and updates in Dubai and the Middle East, i think its going to be amazing!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

You guys have to watch this channel! I was writing the first post there was an interview going on with the CEO of tameer, the company which is to build the Ameera towers in Dubai and Sharjah, during Cityscape. Again there was so much talking and no visuals at all except for a poster hung up behind the interviewer with a few cool towers including Abbco Rotana and the Dubai Gateway Tower (i think) and a few others Ive seen never before which. Then after the interview there was like a slideshow showing at least 20 towers of which we only know Abcco Rotana, Dubai Gateway Tower, Al Ayaan lulu towers and the rest are way cooler than the ones we know. The two towers in the brochures i mentioned in the first post were in the slideshow and they were awesome. IMO, the coolest one was a twin tower project, the towers are a cool all-glass facade but what was really breathtaking was their architecture, they were like zigzags. Ill try to illustrate their architecture below:

\__\ \__\
/__/ /__/
\__\ \__\

The rest of the towers in the slideshow were almost just as awesome with many which looked commercial judging by the all-glass facades and sharp-edged architecture (features that were characteristic of a lot of the towers displayed)
At the of the end of slideshow the logos of some companies or company groups were displayed. They're either the companies that are building these towers or some of kind of sponsors. I remember only two of those, one was Al Dar consulting, and the other was the Al Ayaan group of companies. Im gonna check those companies websites tonight and hopefully there will be something new.

After that there was an interesting documentary and focused mainly on highrise architecture, Bauhaus, and the "less is more" principle - which I personally didnt know was so influential in architecture and was applied much earlier in architecture than it was in webdesign, It seems that a lot of the highrise designers that work in Dubai haven't heard of this "less is more" concept before . The documentary discussed the works of influential architects of the last few centuries.

Y'all gotta watch this channel, its a dream come true!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Ive heard of it , i have E-vision ? sponsored by etisalat , do u think i would get it too ??


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i will try to somehow get this one when i'm back
can i get it via orbit?

btw: ahmedr - the towers we don't know must be designed by abbco group
they have designed new dubai gate, abbco rotana hotel, al ayaan lulu tower

if some of these towers will become reality this would be amazing
s*** on all of these boring press releases in gulf news and so on! 

does the channel have a website?

btw - renamed the thread


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

I dont know if Orbit or E-vision will have this channel, all I know is that if your in the middle east and you have a receiver that receives the free satellite tv channels then you must have it, ie the channels that you can get without any kind of subscriptions. Ill try to take a picture with my digital camera of that slideshow Im telling you about and, hopefully Ill be able to upload some nice photos today.


----------



## Duboy (Jun 28, 2004)

Ahmedr...thanks for the info, sounds good, i'l check it oiut since i have hotbird. By the way, what language is it?? 
cheerz...


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

great ahmedr
i will zap through all 600 channels we get via orbit


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

oh and its website is http://www.alaqariya.tv/


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

@Duboy, what language? Should be a very simple answer but its not because it seems they're kinda undecided what language they'll have their programs in. The london exhibition program was in English but the interview with Tameer's CEO was in Arabic and so were all the documentaries (one of those was about military submarines, I still dont get how those are related to real estate). The ads are all Arabic too except for the ads of the channel itself which are in both Arabic and English. The website is purely English tho. 

Btw, Dubai_Lover when are you supposed to be in Dubai?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

wednesday morning :happy:


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Unfortunately, when I swithched my camera on it turned out the batteries were not charged and so were the spare batteries and it takes at least 6 hours for them to charge properly, so I wont be able to take photos before tomorrow morning. I cant believe Im gonna take photos of my TV, its sounds so silly .


----------



## Duboy (Jun 28, 2004)

Ahmedr, thanks for clarifying...in fact i did assume it to be arabic based on the name of the channel, was just confirming though...and does "Aqariyah" mean tourism or something...?
cheerz


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

aqariya is the adjective derived from "aqar" which means real estate.


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

hey guys, i've been lurking around here for almost a year and i just decided to register today. If anyone wants the animation videos just message me cz i have already recorded many from al aqariya tv and i'd be glad to share them.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

that would be great 
and welcome to the forums

can you upload them and then post them right here?


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes try to upload and post them here for the public because otherwise you'll get loads of pms. Btw, which ones did you record. Did you get that tower slideshow thing?


----------



## Duboy (Jun 28, 2004)

@ahmedr...well, i was offtarget with my arabic...i better learn it up..thnx for the info

@crazyeight, welcome to the forums buddy...upload ur stuff here for all, tht wud be great!!

cheerz


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Okay I know they're not exactly the best pics but they're all I can get for now, cuz I cant just keep watching the same channel all day! Ill get some better ones as I soon as they repeat that slideshow ive been telling you about while Im watching. Enjoy.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

wow, impressive!
thanks 

i can see the abbco rotana hotel at the guys ear on the left side and the new dubai gate tower at jumeirah lake towers behind his shoulder

hopefully these renders are true to scale to each other
i'd like to see this massive tower on the right side and these thin, folded twin towers


----------



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2002)

This tower in Qatar is also visible:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

this is the one i mentioned in my post

where did you get this from?
approved, proposed,..? any info?


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Btw, those towers are not definitely for Dubai, they're probably for Doha because in the exhibition I mentioned above these 'folded buildings' and the big tallest tower were in a brochure and in the background of the renders I think there were little white buildings that reminded me of two buildings in Doha.

Btw, anyone heard of the Doha International Real Estate Center (or something like that) because apparently its in the workings and seems like its partnering with Aqariya or something because there was an ad that was saying that Al Aqariya is going to cover a project by that name which is going to cost 1 billion dollars and will reach 1 billion viewers. You see that globe in the middle of the first picture in my last post, thats supposedly part of the center!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Oops, didnt see Michiel's post before my last post. the small white building in the background of Michiel's is exactly the one I said reminded me of Doha, im assuming that the zig-zag towers are also going to be in Doha if that huge one's in Doha.


----------



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2002)

The folded towers are also in Qatar, the renderings are from Abaad.


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

Michiel said:


> This tower in Qatar is also visible:


 :runaway: :runaway: :runaway: 

:drool:


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

WOW! best looking buildings in the Middle East if built, IMO!


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Here are a few pics of some towers. Thanks Dennis for helping me


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

oh plz god !! what the heck!! ugliest buildings ive ever seen, i hope they never get built!!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanx crazyeight, thats the slideshow im talking about.

@Qatarever I know they're ugly but these particular three are the ugliest of the bunch, most if not all of the towers in that slideshow were much better looking and you'll really love them.


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

Very ugly buildings indeed.


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

does anyone know how to get this channel in uk,


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

*pakboy* - You'll need the HotBird satellite to get this channel. I get it in Dublin but never really watch much.

Is that last picture of a building shaped like an armchair?


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

will i dnt know wat satellite i have but i have sky digital, does it come on that


----------



## Emirates ME (Sep 6, 2004)

theas towers in uae or Doha


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

In the al Aqariyah news scroller today, it said that Nakheel has announced that it will construct the world's tallest building in the Palm Jumeirah, and it will be 750m high. I dont know if this is just a restatement of some old news - since that height would not make it the tallest - or new news since al aqariyah has until now only released recent news. We'll have to wait and see what other news sources say. Btw, this channel is going to be really cool and is gonna feature many shows about construction of Gulf landmarks, and about those still UC. It will also have many documentaries about architecture in general. You guys gotta get this channel, i think its gonna the best source of information and media on Gulf skyscrapers and mega-projects when its launched. 

And speaking of satellite channels, OneTv will be replacing Channel 33 from tomorrow according to Ameinfo.com:

*Channel One replaces Channel 33*
Dubai Television is to replace its English language Channel 33 with Channel One TV from tomorrow. Channel One will not broadcast news bulletins but will offer five recently released films per day, alongside a mixture of US soaps and popular UK shows like the Naked Chef.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

sounds pretty good
but i also believe it's old news

at least it seems to be more official


----------



## Emirates ME (Sep 6, 2004)

theas towers in dubai or Doha


750m ??? in Doha


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Emirates ME said:


> theas towers in dubai or Doha
> 
> 
> 750m ??? in Doha



the Above rendering are of buildngs proposed in Doha city , the part about the 750 meter tower is in Dubai  The Pinnacle , or palm jumierah tower


----------

